# Jacob Lopez First Shark!



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

The photos are of Jacob Lopez and his first shark ever. Look at that hook set just like a pro. It was 5'7" spinner caught on a horse mullet just over the last sandbar.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice! Looks like some difficult fishing in that surf. Congrats.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job man!!!! Good to see young kids gettin into fishing!!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Jacob that's an awesome catch. Congrats ....cool pictures. :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Excellent pics. That little trooper rocks!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to go man, keep those kids involved and pass on the addiction.:clap


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I bet he won't soon forget that fight!!! Great job. :clap


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

HEY!
You live where I live!!! I just moved to Corpus this summer and I've been anxious to get out on PINS and shark fish (or fish for anything for that matter). Let's get together and fish sometime!

By the way, GREAT pictures! Congrats on the shark. That little guy looks like he fights fish harder than most grown men I know!


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for the responses, Jakob is really excited. I am looking to get my seven year old hooked up too. 

Wil, 

I answered your PM. You can fishwith usin Corpus. I am having a shark fishing get together this coming weekend. We will have several dozen shark fishermen for your to meet, all of them friendly and clean people. 

Let me know if you are interested.

Christopher Deaver


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet job that little guy is hooked I'll bet. Way to go dad!


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

The little boy is my best friends son, Jacob. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Here ismy little report....no 12 foot monsters this trip!

Friday....
Headed down early, registered up, and got to fishing. 
Ran several lines out, got picked up four times before connection a small blacktip. Bait was mullet.
Altogether 11 baits were ran before sunset. Sunset was quiet with no runs, no pickups. 

3:00 am, Mongo calls and has a shark on. Shark took line 4 times. Shark was a 5'7" bull on southern ray.

Saturday....
SJ_KENNELS drives by and screams at me to wake up. Surf looks rougher. 
Start kayaking bait. Small blacktip on cownose around 10:00 am.

Ran out a mess of baits, action was sort of quiet the rest of the day. No runs at sunset.

Sunday....
Surf was rough. Kayaked some bait out to have it washed across and back in.
Kayaked the bait out again at 10:00 am and started to pack it up.

Below are the pictures!

Regards,

Christopher Deaver


----------



## angryaccntnt (Jun 25, 2008)

where's this at?


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Padre Island National Seashore Corpus Christi, TX


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

that looks like an awsome beach to go for a swim...:Flipbird


----------

